# Galaxy Nexus unbrickable? Not to sure about that!



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Soo i ran JB yesterday.. went back to liquid 1,5 also yesterday.... Today i made a phone call and out of nowhere my phone froze... only way to turn it off was through a battery pull...... after that i tried to turn it on.. phone will not power up... i tried several times to press the power button.. nothing...... then i did it again and it turned on..... it boot looped at the liquid screen...... soo i wiped everything and reflashed liquid..... same thing.... liquid animation screen, then my homescreen will come on.. then instantly right back to the liquid animation screen... wtf???? then if i try to power it back off... itll give me hell just to power back on... as if the power button wont work... tried a few more batteries, and none had an effect

i then was finally able to get it to boot.... i went to fastboot and flashed the stock 4.0.2 image back thinking thatll fix it..... the google splash sceen came on.. followed by the setup screen, then boommm.. back to the splash screen to the setup back to the splash screen again..... now my phone is turned off and wont turn back on.. yet..... wtf?!?!?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think anyone has ever said that it is unbrickable. As with anything ever manufactured, in the history of the world... hardware can fail.

Edit: the difference with a nexus, is that it is much easier to recover from a software mishap, unlike a phone with a locked bootloader (I'm looking at you Moto!!!).


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Well it's not an official build, flash at your own risk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

not sure what the heck happened :-/ ..... asurion wont warranty it since it has an ever so slight crackk


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hrm, is it possible that this is hardware related? Also, what recovery were you using when this happened? People have been reporting issues with CWM and JB. Have you tried using Odin mode to obliterate everything and get a stock image on there? It's turns on sometimes, so it can't be super bricked.

Go here, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426207
Read
Follow
Hope

To boot into odin mode hold volume down and press power. Odin should be the most low level thing you can do, so if you can't boot odin, then ?

Check battery voltages by either putting them in another known good phone or using a multimeter to eliminate that as your problem. If your phone is completely off and you plug in the AC adapter, do you get the battery w/lightning bolt? (If it's just solid white, it's full).

It's possible that some partition size got screwed up somewhere. If you can get into fastboot, try flashing TWRP (the gnex toolkit will walk you through this if need be).

We'll figure it out.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> not sure what the heck happened :-/ ..... asurion wont warranty it since it has an ever so slight crackk


If you have full coverage through asurion, you can throw the phone away & tell them you lost it & they'll give you another.

Edit: I know, I know, Rootzwiki doesn't support posts like this... sorry


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> Hrm, is it possible that this is hardware related? Also, what recovery were you using when this happened? People have been reporting issues with CWM and JB. Have you tried using Odin mode to obliterate everything and get a stock image on there? It's turns on sometimes, so it can't be super bricked.
> 
> Go here, http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426207
> Read
> ...


i have cwm touch recovery.... but regardless if it works or not with JB, i been running liquid for since yesterday after i flashed JB.. and i flashed a few things through recovery after i was back on liquid.... this freak thing just happened out of nowhere today...

i followed that "back to stock factory image" tutorial on this site and used fastboot to go back to stock..... still the same boot loop as before...

and also... with the power chord plugged in, the screen still stays black.. hmmm..


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If you have full coverage through asurion, you can throw the phone away & tell them you lost it & they'll give you another.
> 
> Edit: I know, I know, Rootzwiki doesn't support posts like this... sorry


i used 2 claims in a year.... i have nomore... soo i tried to warranty it, but they wont because of the crack...... i should have the SGS3 in 2 weeks.. but this just sucks this had to happen now...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> i used 2 claims in a year.... i have nomore... soo i tried to warranty it, but they wont because of the crack...... i should have the SGS3 in 2 weeks.. but this just sucks this had to happen now...


Ya, too many claims will do that. I try to choose my claims wisely now.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

the phone will just bootup randomly when it wants to... weird right??? i dont mean on its own... but it will not always turn on when i want to..


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Ya, too many claims will do that. I try to choose my claims wisely now.


yeahh... falling off a jobsite into the bay with my phone in my pocket= claim 2........ claim1= falling off a ladder with my TB in my pants pocket,... my ass pancaked it on the ground....... 2 avoidable situations... now ill have a SGS3 with no insurance for the next year.. i need to smarten up


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> yeahh... falling off a jobsite into the bay with my phone in my pocket= claim 2........ claim1= falling off a ladder with my TB in my pants pocket,... my ass pancaked it on the ground....... 2 avoidable situations... now ill have a SGS3 with no insurance for the next year.. i need to smarten up


You could try this... http://www.squaretra...lphone-landing3 It's cheaper in the long run... At least those are 2 valid claims. I have turned phones in for stuff that didn't really matter, before.

Edit: grammar


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Try the galaxy nexus tool kit. Once ur your fully stock it will appear to boot loop but only once a d it will boot up. It happened to me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You could try this... http://www.squaretra...lphone-landing3 It's cheaper in the long run... At least those are 2 valid claims. I have turned phones in for stuff that didn't really matter, before.
> 
> Edit: grammar


Do you have experience with them? I'm about to drop VZW and purchase a GSM from Google, and I'm the kinda guy that needs insurance so I'm looking for a secondary insurer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

So are you going to try to odin this or just give up?


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Odin?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

If Odin seems like a pain, try the super wipe zip from CWM or TWRP (Seriously, install TWRP)

http://db.tt/WsFTNfoF


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You could try this... http://www.squaretra...lphone-landing3 It's cheaper in the long run... At least those are 2 valid claims. I have turned phones in for stuff that didn't really matter, before.
> 
> Edit: grammar


thanks for that link... i WILL purchase that the day my GS3 arrives... these phones are too much money to not be insured....

soo pretty much.. its 70 bucks plus 100 deductible....... then when you get the new phone, you must pay the coverage again, and then 100 deductible?? thats ok with me!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> So are you going to try to odin this or just give up?


phone wont boot right now.... its stuck powered off.... when i can turn it on, i will give it a shot!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Do you have experience with them? I'm about to drop VZW and purchase a GSM from Google, and I'm the kinda guy that needs insurance so I'm looking for a secondary insurer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not personally, but my brother has been using them for a couple years now and is very happy with them. He's gone swimming with at 3 iphones in the past year and a half. (Ya, me & my bro battle it out constantly on iOS & android) I use asurion myself, just because it's convenient & I haven't want to cough up the one lump sum yet.

Edit: & it's more like my brother says stability/battery life & I go on forever about all of androids features


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> thanks for that link... i WILL purchase that the day my GS3 arrives... these phones are too much money to not be insured....
> 
> soo pretty much.. its 70 bucks plus 100 deductible....... then when you get the new phone, you must pay the coverage again, and then 100 deductible?? thats ok with me!


I'm not positive. Read the post above this one. My bro is very happy with them. He has all of his electronics insured with them.


----------



## philc21 (Jan 3, 2012)

Had the same boot loop problem as the OP... The ODIN link worked for me... thank you so much i thought my phone was f'd..... Good Luck hopefully itll work for you as well


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

what link?? i never used odin before but im good with following directions!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> what link?? i never used odin before but im good with following directions!


http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/

Edit: or maybe he was talking about this https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

brkshr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/
> 
> Edit: or maybe he was talking about this https://developers.g...id/nexus/images


Neither, those are both fastboot. Odin is Samsung's system write tool, whereas fastboot is a google thing (I'm a little light on the details). Odin mode is different than fastboot mode and Odin should be pretty un-screwup-able. See directions here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426207

Beware, the USB drivers can be a real pain.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i used the first link to no success


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> Neither, those are both fastboot. Odin is Samsung's system write tool, whereas fastboot is a google thing (I'm a little light on the details). Odin mode is different than fastboot mode and Odin should be pretty un-screwup-able. See directions here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426207
> 
> Beware, the USB drivers can be a real pain.


if i could get my phone to finally boot, ill try it


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> Neither, those are both fastboot. Odin is Samsung's system write tool, whereas fastboot is a google thing (I'm a little light on the details). Odin mode is different than fastboot mode and Odin should be pretty un-screwup-able. See directions here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426207
> 
> Beware, the USB drivers can be a real pain.


My bad! I thought the second link was odin files. I was mistaken. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, first link is fastboot mode. Fastboot doesn't necessarily reformat the system memory, it just deletes things and puts new things down.

Give the Odin walkthrough I posted a shot.

As another alternative, try running these in bootloader mode (fastboot) each is a command, type all three words and hit enter after each line, then wait for it to finish each time.

fastboot erase system
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase recovery
fastboot erase cache


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

phone just booted.... i held the vol down and power..... it says.. downloading.. do not turn off target!!.... right screen??


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

the download links in that link dont work


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

got everything... downloading is starting now to my phone.... god i hope this works!!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

ODIN complete.... same results as fastboot..... and just so you can get a visual of whats going on here...


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> ODIN complete.... same results as fastboot..... and just so you can get a visual of whats going on here...


Wild.... ok new idea

Pull the battery
Remove your 4G sim card for at least 30 seconds
Put it back in
Put the battery back in
Boot

If that doesn't work, do the same thing but leave the 4G SIM out. You seem to be rebooting at "activating" each time, let's try to change something about activation.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

ok although its done this earlier when i nandroided to my liquid 1.5 ... only difference was.. on my HOMESCREEN after a few seconds it would go back to boot...


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> ok although its done this earlier when i nandroided to my liquid 1.5 ... only difference was.. on my HOMESCREEN after a few seconds it would go back to boot...


Hrrrrm, I'm going to pretend that happened then because it was when your phone tried to hook up to the cell network.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

interestingggg


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

well right now my phone wont boot.. soo my sim is out.. next time it lets me boot, ill tell ya


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> interestingggg


Wooooooaaaahh... just gave myself a good scare, haha. I pulled my SIM to see what would happen for you. It booted but had the roaming sign, tried to call voicemail said "No Mobile Network" or something like that. So, turned it off, put the sim in, put it back together, and it didn't do a single thing. Power button was useless. Took it apart and put it together again, no problems whatsoever.

So, summary, SIM card makes your phone do weird things.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

well ide be happy to see it roam and say no network rather then BOOT LOOPING!! so at least ill know whether or not the sim will be the issue... but why wouldnt the phone turn on EVERYTIME i press the power button instead of every i dont even know how long


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> well ide be happy to see it roam and say no network rather then BOOT LOOPING!! so at least ill know whether or not the sim will be the issue... but why wouldnt the phone turn on EVERYTIME i press the power button instead of every i dont even know how long


There's always the elusive third option... whatever cracked your phone may have actually busted something. Plugging it in doesn't turn it to charge mode?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

So pulling the battery and holding volume up and down and power at the same time doesn't boot? If it does shouldn't he be able to adb fast boot flash stock recovery images?


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> So pulling the battery and holding volume up and down and power at the same time doesn't boot? If it does shouldn't he be able to adb fast boot flash stock recovery images?


I did just that yesterday. JB borked my phone and NO backups worked. They continued to bootloop at google and one backup made it to bootani. In the sticky under Everything you need to know about VZW Nexus > Return to stock, I downloaded the images and flashed with fastboot. No adb just manually bootinto fastboot mode.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> There's always the elusive third option... whatever cracked your phone may have actually busted something. Plugging it in doesn't turn it to charge mode?


correct.... itll only charge when the phone is on and booting up.... when the phone is off and i put the charger on, it still wont boot...

very weird.. only every so often ill hit the power button and itll go on


----------



## kenny bats (Jun 29, 2012)

Could it be a problem with the radios? My nexus did something weird like that once. I needed the right bootloader/image/radios combination in order to get it to boot again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

NewAge said:


> I did just that yesterday. JB borked my phone and NO backups worked. They continued to bootloop at google and one backup made it to bootani. In the sticky under Everything you need to know about VZW Nexus > Return to stock, I downloaded the images and flashed with fastboot. No adb just manually bootinto fastboot mode.


Yeah that's another option but if his phone won't boot then that won't work. Seriously the only way you can fix this issue is to get into Odin or fast boot and use adb commands.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

This is precisely why i have geek squad protection from best buy. No deductible, and unlimited claims. They could care less if I'm rooted or stock. They've never questioned me on why i was sending the phone out. I tell them it doesn't boot, two days later i have a like new replacement. From what I've been told the company they go through only uses new parts too. So every phone I've gotten back looks brand new. 
Anyway, it sucks to hear so many people are having issues. I too ran JB for a while yesterday, then I wiped and installed Liquid 1.5. Hopefully I won't run into this issue, but if I do, thank god for best buy.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Odin, that will fix most problems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

joemagistro - What carrier are you on?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> This is precisely why i have geek squad protection from best buy. No deductible, and unlimited claims. They could care less if I'm rooted or stock. They've never questioned me on why i was sending the phone out. I tell them it doesn't boot, two days later i have a like new replacement. From what I've been told the company they go through only uses new parts too. So every phone I've gotten back looks brand new.
> Anyway, it sucks to hear so many people are having issues. I too ran JB for a while yesterday, then I wiped and installed Liquid 1.5. Hopefully I won't run into this issue, but if I do, thank god for best buy.


When I get another phone I'll definitely be going this route.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> joemagistro - What carrier are you on?


vzw


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried this?
http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Since it randomly refuses to even turn on I'd almost definitely say this is a hardware issue.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> well ide be happy to see it roam and say no network rather then BOOT LOOPING!! so at least ill know whether or not the sim will be the issue... but why wouldnt the phone turn on EVERYTIME i press the power button instead of every i dont even know how long


Ever try somehow getting a logcat or dmesg?


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmm, well VZW was the correct answer for everything we've been doing. It's very strange that the phone randomly doesn't turn on. It is possible that you've got a hardware issue and at this point I'd say it's likely. The good news is, after that ODIN you just went through you should be at 100% stock locked and unrooted. Good luck arguing the warranty claim.


----------



## kevin11189 (Apr 26, 2012)

ODIN restore. I've had issues like that and ODIN restore would always solve them.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

well the phone hasnt booted since my last message... i give up... its broken.. not sure wtf woulda caused it soo umm.. i borrowed my friends fascinate and my shipdate on my sgs3 is next monday soo ... ughh just sucks this had to happen


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

i do not want to be one of your phones







poor bastards


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> not sure what the heck happened :-/ ..... asurion wont warranty it since it has an ever so slight crackk


ASURION is the insurance company, you can pay your deductible then get a replacement through them but warranty is through the manufacturer just to clear it up for ya. I am a tech support agent with VZW and I wish you luck!

Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> well the phone hasnt booted since my last message... i give up... its broken.. not sure wtf woulda caused it soo umm.. i borrowed my friends fascinate and my shipdate on my sgs3 is next monday soo ... ughh just sucks this had to happen


I would again try the sim card combo. maybe getting Verizon to activate a new sim card will fix the issue. if not at least you have the SGIII coming soon! Another thing you can try is to send it to Samsung. It'll take longer and by the time you get it back you'll prob have your new phone but it's worth a shot to have a backup phone anyways. My VZW Galaxy tab 10.1 went belly up not long after I got it. I was afraid to send it in to VZW 'cuz I wasn't sure if it would show I tried rooting it. So I called Samsung and played dumb like I didn't know what happened to it. It took maybe a couple weeks but I got a fully fixed, fully working tab in the mail. Im not even real sure if it was the same one but it worked like new. Customer service will let you know where to send it. Also didn't cost a penny.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kmac940 said:


> ASURION is the insurance company, you can pay your deductible then get a replacement through them but warranty is through the manufacturer just to clear it up for ya. I am a tech support agent with VZW and I wish you luck!
> 
> Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


He's used his claims up on asurion and has a crack in the screen so warranty is a no go. I'd just microwave it and post the video on RootzWiki


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Barf said:


> He's used his claims up on asurion and has a crack in the screen so warranty is a no go. I'd just microwave it and post the video on RootzWiki


yeah +1 that I'd love to see it!


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> phone just booted.... i held the vol down and power..... it says.. downloading.. do not turn off target!!.... right screen??


Yes it should be a yellow triangle if I remember correct. Odin is easy to use just follow the directions, if you get the fail error message try another USB cable, have had this happen to me before.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

pellegrini said:


> Yes it should be a yellow triangle if I remember correct. Odin is easy to use just follow the directions, if you get the fail error message try another USB cable, have had this happen to me before.


LOL nice attempt to help but if you read the following posts he's gotten past that point


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> LOL nice attempt to help but if you read the following posts he's gotten past that point


 bomb!


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> LOL nice attempt to help but if you read the following posts he's gotten past that point


Wow you can read? Just putting my 2 cents in. Don't see you offering any help so go troll elsewhere.


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

Easy peasy

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html#post22678
Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has the phone gotten wet recently? My girlfriends gnex did this exact thing when she dropped it in a puddle. Two days later it started working fine again, everything must have dried

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

